# Little quirks about your computer



## And (Mar 21, 2015)

The laptop I have now (Satellite p50t/b) is always checking to see if there's a disk in the BVD drive, and I find it funny. If it's running in complete silence, you'll hear the little chirp of the blu-ray drive just checking to make sure nothing new has been introduced  It's hard to describe, but it sounds so innocent and entertaining

Does your computer have its habits that you find awesome?


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a iMac with windows 8 installed on it, only to play certain games though


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 21, 2015)

Headphones won't work in my laptop unless theyre only halfway plugged in |:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 21, 2015)

A frequently starting/stopping drive is no bueno. The poor thing is committing a drawn-out suicide if it's doing that on its own periodically. if it only happens when you first fire up the machine, then change your boot device options to something other than your optical to stop it. if it's happening periodically while you're not needing or using it, then you have some sort of software that's being instructed to read from the drive. Do you have any backup software that's attempting to mirror your files online? if so, reconfigure your settings to stop trying to back up that drive letter. if that's not the case, you may have some bit of misinformed malware...

As for my computer's quirks, whenever i first boot her up, the main chassis fan in back starts up really fast and grinds all it's bearings like a fuckin' two-stroke weedeater. i need to replace the fan but the noise and speed of the fan calms down after about 30 seconds. it's been over a year and she grinds her gears every morning when i turn her on.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 21, 2015)

My pc won't stay off unless I unplug the whole thing


----------



## VÃ¦r (Mar 21, 2015)

My screen likes to dim and brighten on its own. If it was any faster I'd pull out the glow sticks.


----------



## Luki (Mar 21, 2015)

I guess it's quirk is that it's pretty much an ancient relic. Can barely have multiple tabs open anymore.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Mar 22, 2015)

My PC will crash with black screen if I didn't make use of VGA for too long. (play 3D game, graphic work, etc)


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 22, 2015)

-


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a laptop but use it as basically a glorified CPU. It's connected to a docking station which links to everything from a printer to my drawing tablet.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Mar 22, 2015)

Similar to what you said, every now and then there is a "ripping" noise. Kind of like a chirp.

But my laptop chirps once when it is shut down.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 22, 2015)

My PC occasionally freezes requiring a manual restart while doing things, thought I had it fully fixed then I updated Nvidia. Thanks Nvidia.

My EVGA GTX 570 graphics card's fan is horribly noisy, always clanging and grinding around.


Sad thing is it has alot of potential minus that instability which makes me underclock it to try to reduce. 6 Cores at I think 3.9ghz, which goes to 4.0-4.1 with an overclocking utility. Giant CPU heatsink too, it's a circular heatsink around a fan in the middle.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2015)

Duelboot windows 8.1 and a heavily modified crunchbang, (which wasn't made for a duel boot setup with windoes 8.1 but fuck it).


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 22, 2015)

My PC, which I built almost 2 years ago, is hypersensitive to static. Sometimes, when I plug my headphones in, a mild static discharge will cause my Razer Deathadder 2013 gaming mouse to stop working for 10 seconds. Also, when I first load up Windows Media Player and try to use it within 5 minutes of opening it, it will freeze up towards the end of the song and prevent the album from progressing.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 22, 2015)

Sometimes my computer randomly speeds up...

...Then it just freezes


----------



## Midori (Mar 26, 2015)

Sometimes, especially when bringing my laptop home from work, I'll be connected via wi-fi but my browser won't load pages, as if there were no connection. But if I'm logged into any messaging software or sites, like Skype, Facebook, Steam, etc, those will still work fine. I usually just need to wait for the browser to "get in the mood" to work. Sometimes I'll change to a different network and the browser will work again for about a minute, and then stop. :/


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Mar 26, 2015)

Runs like a dream, but I avoid restarting it for weeks on end because it now takes 30 mins - 1 hour to reboot.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 27, 2015)

Midori said:


> Sometimes, especially when bringing my laptop home from work, I'll be connected via wi-fi but my browser won't load pages, as if there were no connection. But if I'm logged into any messaging software or sites, like Skype, Facebook, Steam, etc, those will still work fine. I usually just need to wait for the browser to "get in the mood" to work. Sometimes I'll change to a different network and the browser will work again for about a minute, and then stop. :/


Sounds like your router's a little confused over port controllers and protocol. Each type of data your computer transmits over your network like website data (HTTP) or other breed of information like messaging protocol, gaming data or video streaming all use seperate "ports". Think of them like information highways. Your router is either used to or expecting website data to come in through one specific port instead of its primary source. The problem often fixes itself once your router notices the floods of data piling up down the wrong roadway. it sounds like you need someone to look over your home router's "port forwarding" rules. it's common to have these issues if your router's been customized for online gaming or tweaked for gaming consoles.
BUT...!
Most likely it's the fault of your work place's wifi. Your employer probably has monitoring software or some other firewall that's re-routing data through a filter. if your computer's been instructed to send and receive its data via an abnormal flow, it's understable why your laptop might be confused once she's back at home in a "normal" environment. Again, the problem will usually fix itself after a while but i'd put my money on your work place's wifi confusing your network device.


----------



## Renarde (Mar 27, 2015)

It's duct-taped together. Someone fixed the screen but broke another part in the process. It works fine so I'm not one to complain.


----------



## Thel (Mar 28, 2015)

My antivirus will think my steam games are a virus from time to time. And even after they have been added to the exception list too haha.


----------



## Teckolf (Mar 29, 2015)

Not my computer but my printer recently broke in a peculiar way... If you turn it on with paper in the tray it will print out one line of hearts and smiley faces until it runs out of paper.


----------



## Mattaroon (Mar 30, 2015)

My antivirus is so overzealous, it thinks my Steam games are viruses as well, and other games I've installed via disk or from a torrent that I know doesn't contain a virus. Silly thing is being overprotective.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 1, 2015)

It randomly tells me a USB device can run faster on a different port. Thankfully not often. My keyboard also seems to be very sensitive, I dunno if its the sheer amount of stuff plugged onto one line, but if the bathroom fan is turned on or off it will sometimes turn off my keyboard, and in turn my headphones as well. It turns back on a few seconds later but still. I have to F3+S on Minecraft because my volume control seems to think Minecraft doesn't have sound unless I reboot the sound.

Lately too, I did some swapping of cords but put them back, when I turn my TV off it disconnects as a display. Might seem normal but it used to stay connected. And if my computer restarts overnight when its like that, all of my icons shift to my TV. I made a folder with misc files because of this, so I don't have to pick and choose what goes back to my main monitor.

And back on the keyboard, even rarer, it shuts off when the toilet flushes... Its not even connected to electricity!! That makes absolutely no sense, haha.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 1, 2015)

Sometimes it makes a very weird flashing/picture taking noise.
Scares me sometimes. :s


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Apr 2, 2015)

If I leave my laptop in stand-by  so its running but the screens black and I leave it too long , I have to turn my laptop off and on again because the screen won't turn on , I can hear the sound and everything it just won't show me the screen...


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

crazytundrawolf55 said:


> If I leave my laptop in stand-by  so its running but the screens black and I leave it too long , I have to turn my laptop off and on again because the screen won't turn on , I can hear the sound and everything it just won't show me the screen...



Weiiirrrrrddd


----------

